# Serveur SMTP pour NOOS avec Mail



## bricevilla (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Mail et j'ai un soucis dans l'envoi de Message.
Pourtant la configuration est Simple.
Le serveur SMTP est SMTP.noos.Fr, le port est défini par défaut à 25.
L'aide en Ligne nous indique que le port peut être changé à 587 si le FAI bloque le port 25.
Après appel à la hot line NOOS , on m'indique qu'ils font actuellement des MAJ informatique. Et que ma configuration est correct.

PROBLEME : L'ENVOI DE MAIL NE FONCTIONNE PAS (depuis quelques semainesà
Par contre la réception Fonctionne. Internet également.

Quelqu'un aurait il eu le même problème et me dire comment il a réussi à s'en sortir ?
Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2007)

Pour verifier 
ton FAI est bien noos ?
( à 99,9999% oui)

une solution temporaire ( ou définitive) serait de rediriger toute ta gestion de webmail noos vers un autre compte email dont aucun des réglages  ne dépendent de noos
( gmail par exemple)

Sur mon compte noos , là maintenant  j'arrive pas à activer " options" ( page vide)

D'ailleurs je ne sais plus si on peut automatiser  _" rediriger  vers "_sur noos 

_edit _accès à options

il ne semble pas y avoir de redirection globale

( toujours aussi nazes noos  )


----------



## bricevilla (1 Février 2007)

Je confirme c'est bien NOOS.
J'aimerais si possible faire simple et garder ma messagerie en l'état sans redirection.
Et comme tu le dis toi même c pas sur que ça marche !
Merci à toi.


----------



## electricpolaris (25 Janvier 2008)

j'ai le même problème que toi mais avec alice-dsl.de, et je reçois tout impeccable mais rien ne s'envoie... c'est un peu agaçant,...


----------



## 800007 (4 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le même soucis avec le serveur mail.noos.fr. Ca marche sous windows et pas sous os X ????????


----------

